# New LA Club



## JV6 (Feb 25, 2020)

As we who are/were part of LA Surf San Marino patiently wait for what this new club will be called, I wondered if you guys have any guesses? Just for fun!


----------



## timbuck (Feb 25, 2020)

How about West Coast?


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (Feb 25, 2020)

LA surf SM is getting a new name?


----------



## JV6 (Feb 25, 2020)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> LA surf SM is getting a new name?


So basically the 3 clubs that originally made up LA Surf are bailing. Things didn't work out with the LA Premier merger. So LA Premier will remain LA Surf, and the 3 orginal clubs will form a brand new club.


----------



## mlx (Feb 25, 2020)

But, LA Surf just announced (instagram) some dude as the San Marino director of something or other. No?


----------



## JV6 (Feb 25, 2020)

mlx said:


> But, LA Surf just announced (instagram) some dude as the San Marino director of something or other. No?


Yes, LA Surf as a club isn't going anywhere. But the 3 clubs that made up LA Surf before the LA Premier merger are leaving to form a new club.


----------



## Esteban (Feb 25, 2020)

JV6 said:


> Yes, LA Surf as a club isn't going anywhere. But the 3 clubs that made up LA Surf before the LA Premier merger are leaving to form a new club.


That's not entirely true - a few San Marino teams might choose to leave, but many of the parents live close by and we're not going anywhere.  San Marino High School is an awesome facility and many Surf coaches are staying there.  It has been interesting with my daughter wearing several different uniforms in a relatively short period of time (Crown City, SoCal Academy, and then LA Surf in 3 successive years), but we love our coach and the facility so we're staying with LA Surf.

Also, that email sent out was strange and cryptic at best.  SGV Surf and Sotilo already have facilities and coaches remaining in place (and together they had over half of the original LA Surf teams) so leaving LA Surf is really just a name change for them, but the SoCal/San Marino teams are a much different story.  Field space in the SGV is very, very difficult to secure because we have several clubs (LA Surf, FC Golden State, GPS, Santa Anita FC, CZ Elite, etc) fighting for space with huge AYSO regions (13, 88, 214, etc) so it's not easy to start a new club.  I was there when SoCal started and they had to operate under the Crown City umbrella because there was no other space available.  Starting a new soccer club sounds like a great idea until one has to secure fields, obtain liability and work comp insurance, and create the infrastructure needed to bill out the parents, pay the coaches, etc.  

We'll see what happens, but I'm not entirely sure the unnamed people behind the mysterious email know exactly what they are going to do at this time.  SGV Surf and Sotilo appear to be set and ready to go it alone or as part of a new merged club.  I'm not sure why Sotilo would merge with SGV Surf and the unnamed San Marino teams, but this is the world we live in it seems.


----------



## JV6 (Feb 25, 2020)

Esteban said:


> That's not entirely true - a few San Marino teams might choose to leave, but many of the parents live close by and we're not going anywhere.  San Marino High School is an awesome facility and many Surf coaches are staying there.  It has been interesting with my daughter wearing several different uniforms in a relatively short period of time (Crown City, SoCal Academy, and then LA Surf in 3 successive years), but we love our coach and the facility so we're staying with LA Surf.
> 
> Also, that email sent out was strange and cryptic at best.  SGV Surf and Sotilo already have facilities and coaches remaining in place (and together they had over half of the original LA Surf teams) so leaving LA Surf is really just a name change for them, but the SoCal/San Marino teams are a much different story.  Field space in the SGV is very, very difficult to secure because we have several clubs (LA Surf, FC Golden State, GPS, Santa Anita FC, CZ Elite, etc) fighting for space with huge AYSO regions (13, 88, 214, etc) so it's not easy to start a new club.  I was there when SoCal started and they had to operate under the Crown City umbrella because there was no other space available.  Starting a new soccer club sounds like a great idea until one has to secure fields, obtain liability and work comp insurance, and create the infrastructure needed to bill out the parents, pay the coaches, etc.
> 
> We'll see what happens, but I'm not entirely sure the unnamed people behind the mysterious email know exactly what they are going to do at this time.  SGV Surf and Sotilo appear to be set and ready to go it alone or as part of a new merged club.  I'm not sure why Sotilo would merge with SGV Surf and the unnamed San Marino teams, but this is the world we live in it seems.


Yes, we shall see. We were there for SCA as well, then Surf 1.0, Surf 2.0, and now Club Mystery. I'm pretty sure our coach is bailing, so we'll see what happens


----------



## timbuck (Feb 25, 2020)

They should mix up the letters in LA Surf. 
Fursla FC
AFruls United 
Slarfu Athletic


----------



## mlx (Feb 25, 2020)

LA Waves


----------



## RedCard (Feb 25, 2020)

Heard Chavez never "sold" the name SoCal Academy to Surf, he stills owns that name and brand, so maybe, just there will be a version 2.0 of SoCal Academy. Hell, I still have my SoCal hoodie and hat...lol (yeah, ain't gonna happen, dd is happy where she is)...


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 25, 2020)

"Los Angeles Soccer Club"?


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 25, 2020)

Technician72 said:


> "Los Angeles Soccer Club"?


----------



## JV6 (Feb 25, 2020)

Excellent guess


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 26, 2020)

Wonder if LAFC would take issue?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 26, 2020)

I like the name to market to the millions in LA.  I would take out LASC in marketing piece and just have, "Los Angles Soccer Club."  Simple and to the point.  Work on the fonts a little and get going.  70 years in the making too and I like that. I would like to learn more about what it took to get to this historic moment of launch?  My wife's sister has a friend in Baldwin park and is looking for their little stud who is like 7 and is already beating up 10 year olds in El Monte.  How much for 7 year old?  Where are the fields?  Tryouts?  What league?   Good luck Soccer Club in LA


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 26, 2020)

So far LA has some options:  LAFC, LASC and soon I'm told, City Soccer Club of Los Angles plus LA Surf.  Which is the best one to develop 7 year old? I'm serious everyone.  What about Ole @Luis Andres?  This kid is a stud.  Single mom could use some help too.  Any of these clubs have help money? He;s the real deal .


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Feb 26, 2020)

JV6 said:


> As we who are/were part of LA Surf San Marino patiently wait for what this new club will be called, I wondered if you guys have any guesses? Just for fun!





JV6 said:


> Excellent guess


What League would you be playing? SCDSL?


----------



## focomoso (Feb 26, 2020)

JV6 said:


> ...and now Club Mystery...


That's the best candidate I've heard.


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 26, 2020)

How about "Club Opaque"  None of these parties have been very transparent during this process


----------



## JV6 (Feb 26, 2020)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> What League would you be playing? SCDSL?


Yes, that's what we've been told


----------



## Manny (Feb 26, 2020)

I was thinking that would be "Los Angeles United"... I guess was close but not too close.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 26, 2020)

Is it me or is there too many “LA” teams??? Especially since most are not in the City of LA...Only LA team that seems right is Downtown LA since they are actually in LA.


----------



## JV6 (Feb 26, 2020)

RedCard said:


> Is it me or is there too many “LA” teams??? Especially since most are not in the City of LA...Only LA team that seems right is Downtown LA since they are actually in LA.


Both NY Football teams play in New Jersey. Los Angeles Angels aren't even in the county. 49ers play in Santa Clara. As long as they are in LA county it's the same thing


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 26, 2020)

JV6 said:


> Both NY Football teams play in New Jersey. Los Angeles Angels aren't even in the county. 49ers play in Santa Clara. As long as they are in LA county it's the same thing


Point. Heck, even LA Galaxy is based in Carson.

LA county is 10 mil, only 9 states have a larger population. Actually I'm surprised there aren't more "LA" clubs.


----------



## Esteban (Feb 26, 2020)

LASC: Los Angeles Soccer Club
					

Los Angeles Soccer Club is based in the San Fernando Valley and plays year round in leagues across Southern California and in various tournaments nationally and internationally. Est. 1951



					www.lasoccerclub.com
				




There is already an "LA Soccer Club" and they just won a 60 and over division (I'm serious) tourney back in October 2019.  There only seems to be one team at the club so this injection of youth will be welcomed I'm sure.  When they said this was "71 years in the making," I think they _literally_ mean some of the players are 71 years old.

I know the coaches splitting away from San Marino well and they are really good people (my daughter has trained with the two main guys breaking away for years), but SoCal had a rough time getting started 5-6 years ago so let's hope it goes more smoothly this time around.  If they are joining the above club, that's strange and if they forgot to google the name first, then that's even stranger.


----------



## Sweetpea (Feb 26, 2020)

mlx said:


> LA Waves


Surf City FC LA?


----------



## espola (Feb 26, 2020)

JV6 said:


> Both NY Football teams play in New Jersey. Los Angeles Angels aren't even in the county. 49ers play in Santa Clara. As long as they are in LA county it's the same thing


Spanos family owns the Chargers.  Spanos family got rich in the Stockton area, and some of that wealth is undeveloped land between Stockton and Sacramento.

Raiders are heading out next year.  

If the Chargers move north to fill the vacuum, will they still be LA?  SD?  

Delta Chargers?


----------



## Caltek (Feb 26, 2020)

Lasc it is just seen the post coming March 1st


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 26, 2020)

Esteban said:


> LASC: Los Angeles Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Los Angeles Soccer Club is based in the San Fernando Valley and plays year round in leagues across Southern California and in various tournaments nationally and internationally. Est. 1951
> ...


LA Soccer Club has been around for well over 30 years. Eric Braeden the soap opera actor use to run the club back in the 1990's when I played in the same league against them. They use to play in the Sunset League out of the SF Valley then moved to LA Super Metro league in 2000's. They typically had some of the best local talent. Much like Doxa Italia and Hollywood United use to.


----------



## sdb (Feb 26, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> LA Soccer Club has been around for well over 30 years. Eric Braeden the soap opera actor use to run the club back in the 1990's when I played in the same league against them. They use to play in the Sunset League out of the SF Valley then moved to LA Super Metro league in 2000's. They typically had some of the best local talent. Much like Doxa Italia and Hollywood United use to.


My friend Kevin and I played for this team for 2 years after college. Maybe we competed @Lastman. Eric was a good guy and we had a bunch of UCLA players also. Small world.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 27, 2020)

sdb said:


> My friend Kevin and I played for this team for 2 years after college. Maybe we competed @Lastman. Eric was a good guy and we had a bunch of UCLA players also. Small world.


Ha.


----------



## RedCard (Feb 27, 2020)

So one of the selling points for LASC is that players and family members will have access  to the LASC members only clubhouse in North  Hollywood for LAFC away games and major tournaments viewing parties. The clubhouse has a kitchen and a full bar. Sweet!!! That’ll get some parents to sign up right away...


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 27, 2020)

RedCard said:


> So one of the selling points for LASC is that players and family members will have access  to the LASC members only clubhouse in North  Hollywood for LAFC away games and major tournaments viewing parties. The clubhouse has a kitchen and a full bar. Sweet!!! That’ll get some parents to sign up right away...


Mmmm, barrrrr


----------



## focomoso (Feb 27, 2020)

Esteban said:


> LASC: Los Angeles Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Los Angeles Soccer Club is based in the San Fernando Valley and plays year round in leagues across Southern California and in various tournaments nationally and internationally. Est. 1951
> ...


I actually laughed out loud at this... "injection of youth..."


----------



## Threeyardsback (Feb 27, 2020)

I


Esteban said:


> LASC: Los Angeles Soccer Club
> 
> 
> Los Angeles Soccer Club is based in the San Fernando Valley and plays year round in leagues across Southern California and in various tournaments nationally and internationally. Est. 1951
> ...


If you were to look a bit closer you would find that LASC has many teams competing at different age groupings and with a good level of success.


----------



## soccermgr4 (Feb 27, 2020)

Threeyardsback said:


> I
> 
> If you were to look a bit closer you would find that LASC has many teams competing at different age groupings and with a good level of success.


"Many" teams?  Their website highlights one team and they appear to have a few more adult, male teams, if you look at their Facebook feed, but it's difficult to tell how many of the 3-4 teams are actively playing right now.  It's still pretty strange to have a bunch of kids merge with an adult club that owns a bar/clubhouse in Hollywood.  I'll given them this - it's probably never been done before and _no one_ saw this coming.

I'm not sure why in the world SGV Surf and Sotilo would join LASC, but it's pretty likely they do _not_ own their previous club names anymore.  I don't believe Esteban Chavez "owns" the SoCal Academy name, SGV Surf obviously has to change their name (again), and maybe Sotilo "lost" their name like SoCal to LA Surf as well when the merger/creation of LA Surf took place around this time last year.  I was part of that merger so I lived through it.

The LASC parties and poker nights look great though - those guys know how to party and raise money that's for sure.


----------



## George Lopez (Feb 27, 2020)

What's up with all the negativity @soccermgr4.. Either your pretty freaking clueless about what's going on and without commen sense or trying to stir the pot and just want to add your two cent's that frankly no one really cares about or needs to hear right now.   Myself included, who also happens to be a Team Manager for one of the Teams caught up in this mess, I actually have parent's that are already freaking out as it is while they trying to figure out a course for their child. I think it's pretty obvious that when they stated "Many Teams", they were obviously speaking post merger, so of course the existing club name/team "LASC" wouldn't have much going on for it as of now.   Personally, I think LASC has a lot going on for them and what's the difference whether or not they own a bar/clubhouse in Hollywood.  What they do and where they spend their time outside of youth soccer activities is their own business.  Remember that the Bear's wore "Chico's Bail Bond's" on the back of their jersey's and no one catred.  Everyone loved them and they even went on to play for a Champiionship underneath the lights of the Houston Astrodome.


----------



## Futbol30 (Feb 28, 2020)

Good Luck to all families involved... hopefully this new club name, merge, etc. will stick and work for the kids, families and coaches involved. Honestly, this seems to be happening more and more in youth soccer so truly wishing the best for all parties involved!! Same goes for the LA Surf over in Pasadena and the OC Surf/WCFC stuff that is going on as well that I'm reading about that I'm still unsure of. Can't forget the LAFC/Slammers thread too..... man I'm seeing a trend here.... Like I said wishing the best for all and the bottom line is hoping the kids are the main priority in whatever club is chosen amongst the parents/families.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 28, 2020)

soccermgr4 said:


> "Many" teams?  Their website highlights one team and they appear to have a few more adult, male teams, if you look at their Facebook feed, but it's difficult to tell how many of the 3-4 teams are actively playing right now.  It's still pretty strange to have a bunch of kids merge with an adult club that owns a bar/clubhouse in Hollywood.  I'll given them this - it's probably never been done before and _no one_ saw this coming.
> 
> I'm not sure why in the world SGV Surf and Sotilo would join LASC, but it's pretty likely they do _not_ own their previous club names anymore.  I don't believe Esteban Chavez "owns" the SoCal Academy name, SGV Surf obviously has to change their name (again), and maybe Sotilo "lost" their name like SoCal to LA Surf as well when the merger/creation of LA Surf took place around this time last year.  I was part of that merger so I lived through it.
> 
> The LASC parties and poker nights look great though - those guys know how to party and raise money that's for sure.


Parties and poker is awesome.  I'm going to Vegas two weeks in a row for soccer and I will go party (no alcohol) and play poker at night watching Madness unless their is more Madness on this forum.....lol!  Everyone is getting hosed folks.  No news is bad news in Soccer.  Sit and wait for the new way to play soccer for 2020-2021.  Every year it's gotten worse.  I will share over at my soccerhelper help desk, each year with all of you to bring perspective and to jug some of your memories of how fast this all went down.  I'm super sorry for every kid who has had to go through all this.  Next years Soph, Jr and Sr is stressing as are the parents because their stuck in the middle of all the truths, where it all lies. This will happen again next year and year after unless we pause real quick and make sure 2020-2021 is healthier this time and the PPA has a STRONG VOICE!!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 28, 2020)

George Lopez said:


> What's up with all the negativity @soccermgr4.. Either your pretty freaking clueless about what's going on and without commen sense or trying to stir the pot and just want to add your two cent's that frankly no one really cares about or needs to hear right now.   Myself included, who also happens to be a Team Manager for one of the Teams caught up in this mess, I actually have parent's that are already freaking out as it is while they trying to figure out a course for their child. I think it's pretty obvious that when they stated "Many Teams", they were obviously speaking post merger, so of course the existing club name/team "LASC" wouldn't have much going on for it as of now.   Personally, I think LASC has a lot going on for them and what's the difference whether or not they own a bar/clubhouse in Hollywood.  What they do and where they spend their time outside of youth soccer activities is their own business.  Remember that the Bear's wore "Chico's Bail Bond's" on the back of their jersey's and no one catred.  Everyone loved them and they even went on to play for a Champiionship underneath the lights of the Houston Astrodome.


I sold these bad ass bail bond babes a YP ad way back when they first got started.  I see my ad helped grow.  My buddy used them and said they bailed him out just in the nick of time from twin towers.  Stuck in twin towers on a mistake and still had to pay to get freef from the inmates.  He was truly innocent like Andy Dufresne in Shawshank Prison.  My advice is to keep the minor girls from the bar.  I would love to come down and play some poker.  Let me know when the next home game is.  TGIF!!!!


----------



## Esteban (Feb 28, 2020)

George Lopez said:


> What's up with all the negativity @soccermgr4.. Either your pretty freaking clueless about what's going on and without commen sense or trying to stir the pot and just want to add your two cent's that frankly no one really cares about or needs to hear right now.   Myself included, who also happens to be a Team Manager for one of the Teams caught up in this mess, I actually have parent's that are already freaking out as it is while they trying to figure out a course for their child. I think it's pretty obvious that when they stated "Many Teams", they were obviously speaking post merger, so of course the existing club name/team "LASC" wouldn't have much going on for it as of now.   Personally, I think LASC has a lot going on for them and what's the difference whether or not they own a bar/clubhouse in Hollywood.  What they do and where they spend their time outside of youth soccer activities is their own business.  Remember that the Bear's wore "Chico's Bail Bond's" on the back of their jersey's and no one catred.  Everyone loved them and they even went on to play for a Champiionship underneath the lights of the Houston Astrodome.


Dude relax.

Threeyardsback did not say LASC had "lots of teams post merger" - he stated (correctly) that LASC has more than one team now if one "looked a little closer."

You don't have to be so dramatic - no one died here.  A couple of former SoCal Academy coaches no longer want to work for LA Surf (and SGV Surf, Sotilo, and now OC Surf don't want to be with Surf either) so they are doing their own thing.  A little (attempted) humor should not cause parents to "freak out," but the very essence of these forums is to offer opinions, ask questions, and comment on youth soccer in general.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 29, 2020)

*Los Angeles Soccer Today and the Rest of Country*​


----------



## ginga (Feb 29, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> *Los Angeles Soccer Today and the Rest of Country*​
> View attachment 6526


Dude your posts have a rate of 2% usefulness/interesting.  Stick to the subject. It’s annoying how you think people want to read your nonsense.  Maybe you and that guy who defends you can exchange numbers and spare us.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2020)

ginga said:


> Dude your posts have a rate of 2% usefulness/interesting.  Stick to the subject. It’s annoying how you think people want to read your nonsense.  Maybe you and that guy who defends you can exchange numbers and spare us.


I came on here to help Ginga.  Braziliian?  If I help 2 parents out of 100, I feel I have helped.  The first 6 years of my dd youth soccer was pure soccer fun. The next 3 were out of a horror film.  I have heard from parents over the last three years of some serious mental health issues going on with some of the girls who have played club soccer and college.  Not all the girls, but enough to have a serious look at Depression, suicide, cutting one's self and many other health issue. Plus all the physical strain on the girls bodies.  This year, great healthy coach but still too much travel.  That is just my mho and some higher lever coaches agree with me.  Tips for everyone including you @ginga.  It all goes down to a coach.  Find the right coach for one year, not club or "The Family." Make sure you have things in writing moving forward.  One year at a time.  Every team has people like me, Map, my buddy @RedCard, Luis or even someone like a Fact.  18 families becoming one family for one year might have a few nut jobs like me and some overly protective papa bears or tough mama bear. I say, keep it simple.  I don't see much change this year at the looks of things.  May 31st you will all know more.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 6, 2020)

Maybe these three clubs will do it better with Surf.  Surf has come up with a new way to help clubs.  I wonder what really happened with LA Surf and the three clubs?









						SURF EXPANDS INTO SOUTH CAROLINA YOUTH SOCCER • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 6, 2020)

“The opportunity to bring the Surf brand, mission, *tools*, and community to our players and families in North Charleston is something really special,’ said Neil Veloso, president of the North Area Soccer Association. “Surf is the *most respected* and successful youth club in the country."

Watch out for the tools you don;t know about, especially if you try and leave the Family.  This is like the Brady Bunch.  It's sounds special until you have to give up your own room (Greg) and share it with your two little brothers.  Now we all found out what Greg was really up to,so to some, Greg was ok and it all went swell for the Brady Family.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 6, 2020)




----------

